# Twinlab Whey Protein Fuel (Lean Muscle) Question's



## JuniBoy (Sep 26, 2010)

*1-First of all what this protein do?*
*2-When i drink it how much i have to wait to do exercises?, do i have to wait the same time if im gonna do cardio?*

*3-How much exercise i have to do when i drink it?*
*4-If i do 4 days a week exercise, how much it takes to see the results?*
*5-Im planning to drink it before exercise only, can i do it like that or i have to drink it after exersice too?*
*6-Can this protein can help me to get a good definition of the all body?*
*7-A personal trainer told me to drink it with 8 fl. oz. with 1 scoop but it the product say if is 1 scoop is 6 fl. oz., what i do in this case?*

*Well thats the question's that i have for now, thnx for the help guys by the way im planning to look like Jacob the one from twilight:New Moon let me know if this protein can help me*


----------



## vortrit (Sep 26, 2010)

Are you joking?


----------



## JuniBoy (Sep 27, 2010)

Why?, im new in the protein world, plz just help me with my question's i just wanna know please


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 27, 2010)

Judging from your post you would be better off not focusing on supplements right now. Supplements are suppose to supplement an already good diet and training routine. You likely don't have either.

Read this
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/n...***-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies-***.html

After you make your diet plan and training program

You should then go the Diet & Nutrition forum, post your goals and diet plan for feedback.

Then go the training forum, post your goals and training program for feedback.


----------



## JuniBoy (Sep 27, 2010)

i have a diet plan and a training program alredy


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 27, 2010)

JuniBoy said:


> i have a diet plan and a training program alredy



Of course you do. Alright then, assuming you have a great diet and training program. Then your diet already contains all the protein you need, and I expect you'll see zero results from the additional protein intake. So why bother?


----------



## JuniBoy (Sep 27, 2010)

But please can someone anwser those question i just wanna know


----------



## vortrit (Sep 27, 2010)

*1-First of all what this protein do?*

Whey protein is a fast acting protein meaning that it gets into your system faster than most other proteins.

*2-When i drink it how much i have to wait to do exercises?, do i have to wait the same time if im gonna do cardio?*

Most people drink it right after lifting weights or cardio.

*3-How much exercise i have to do when i drink it?*

It don't matter.

*4-If i do 4 days a week exercise, how much it takes to see the results?*

That depends on your exercise routine.

*5-Im planning to drink it before exercise only, can i do it like that or i have 
to drink it after exercise too?*

After

*6-Can this protein can help me to get a good definition of the all body?*

A supplement may help a little, but it will mostly depend on your excessive routine and diet.

*7-A personal trainer told me to drink it with 8 fl. oz. with 1 scoop but it the product say if is 1 scoop is 6 fl. oz., what i do in this case?*

It don't matter.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

vortrit said:


> *6-Can this protein can help me to get a good definition of the all body?*
> 
> A supplement may help a little, but it will mostly depend on your excessive routine and diet.
> 
> ...


----------



## JuniBoy (Sep 28, 2010)

*only after training?, cause my personal trainer told me before to drink it the wait 30 min. and then start to do exercice but there's a difference between before and after?*


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

JuniBoy said:


> *only after training?, cause my personal trainer told me before to drink it the wait 30 min. and then start to do exercice but there's a difference between before and after?*



You *can* drink it before if you want. Some people do. A majority of people drink it afterwards. Drinking it before and after is kind of overkill if you ask me. If I were going to drink whey 30 minutes before working out I would probably just eat some eggs or other protein rich food and use the whey after the workout.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 28, 2010)

bitch cant speak or spell.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 28, 2010)

Twinlab still exists???


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> bitch cant speak or spell.



I'd watch out he's taking Whey Protein Fuel, and taking it way too serious.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Twinlab still exists???



Yeah. I've never used any of their products though. I'm glad considering the amount of instructions one needs to take their whey protein.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I'd watch out he's taking Whey Protein Fuel, and taking it way too serious.



It's probably not a good idea then to tell him that you will make _amazing_ gains if you inject it into your anus with a turkey baster... not yet, anyway.


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 28, 2010)

vortrit said:


> It's probably not a good idea then to tell him that you will make _amazing_ gains if you inject it into your anus with a turkey baster... not yet, anyway.



No worries, i'm sure his personal trainer will tell him about it.


----------



## JuniBoy (Sep 28, 2010)

*the last question it is a good idea to buy a bowflex or is better to go to a gym? thnx guys...*


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 28, 2010)

what the hell is a bowflex?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 28, 2010)

gotta give it to you Vortrit, you showed mighty patience with this one. juniboy might like the turkey baster option.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> gotta give it to you Vortrit, you showed mighty patience with this one. juniboy might like the turkey baster option.



We can only hope... we can only hope.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

JuniBoy said:


> *the last question it is a good idea to buy a bowflex or is better to go to a gym? thnx guys...*



Do not buy a bowflex.

Go to the gym.

Have a nice day.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> what the hell is a bowflex?



It's kind of like a giant slingshot... I think...


----------



## Finetuned (Sep 28, 2010)

*5-Im planning to drink it before exercise only, can i do it like that  or i have 
to drink it after exercise too?

*I read in an article that drinking it half before you work out and half after you exercise gives you better absorption. Might want to give that a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## Finetuned (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't buy a bowflex dude, save your 800 dollars for the gym.


----------



## Finetuned (Sep 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> what the hell is a bowflex?



Bowflex is mainly resistance training.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

Finetuned said:


> Bowflex is mainly resistance training.



He was being sarcastic.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

Finetuned said:


> *5-Im planning to drink it before exercise only, can i do it like that  or i have
> to drink it after exercise too?
> 
> *I read in an article that drinking it half before you work out and half after you exercise gives you better absorption. Might want to give that a shot and see how it goes.



How does that give you better absorption? I'd like to see a link to this article.


----------



## Marat (Sep 28, 2010)

JuniBoy said:


> * cause my personal trainer told me before to drink it the wait 30 min. and then start to do exercice but there's a difference between before and after?*



I recommend you fire your personal trainer as soon as possible and purchase the book _Starting Strength_ by Mark Rippetoe.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 29, 2010)

Marat said:


> I recommend you fire your personal trainer as soon as possible and purchase the book _Starting Strength_ by Mark Rippetoe.


Great choice.


----------

